# HDD/SSD ATTO benchmark thread



## lisburnni (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought id start a thread to show peoples results from this popular test on their various drives .

please only post ATTO test results and drive adaptors please 

Crucial Realssd 128gb marvell sata3 9128 chip ( win7 ACHI intel driver )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2* seagate 7200.12 500 GB ( RAID 0 non member raid , programs,caches,downloads and torrents)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

samsung spinpoint F1 1TB (uj) ( general storage - music ,movies etc ich10r) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


this is the drive setup i run day to day on my main rig , when my 6 gig ram comes back from RMA I might dabble ina  ramdrive set up 

it'll be interesting to see how others drives/controllers comapare 


stephen


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 22, 2010)

2x 64GB G2 RAID 0 ICH10:








I added two more SSD to the array (total of four):


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2010)

either thats a fast RAID setup or that SSD is slow


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 23, 2010)

If you mean the 2x64 gb raid that is very quick.


How do the drives cope with no TRIM i assume you just let it idle for GC.

Very good raid


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

how is 80MBps @ 0.5 and 550MBps @ 64 considered anywhere near slow?


thats just over 250MBps per drive.... very fast indeed.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

OP You should include a link/download link in the original post for the program so any TPU members who come across this thread have easy access for what your asking us to post results with... just a thought anyway's


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

TPU link to ATTO BENCHMARK 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1137/ATTO_Disk_Benchmark_v2.34.html


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 23, 2010)

Beat me to it lol

alternative link
http://downloads.guru3d.com/ATTO-Disk-Benchmark-2.46-download-2466.html


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

He beat you to it yes, but you still should include it in the first post of yours... those links will just get lost in the thread once everyone start's posting their results


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

techtu said:


> he beat you to it yes, but you still should include it in the first post of yours... Those links will just get lost in the thread once everyone start's posting their results



+1
dam im fast


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 23, 2010)

SONY Vaio Netbook W11
Atom N280 / 2GB
256MB ramdisk





Supertalent 64GB SSD





Proof that even a small ramdisk is useful on a SSD based netbook. The ramdisk is typically 3x-6x faster than a SSD and it also avoids write-amplification and SSD wear. And that is with an Atom and single channel single stick SODIMM. With dual or triple channel ram and a better CPU you will get even more out of the ramdisk.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 13, 2010)

2x60GB Vertex 2 in RAID 0.


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 18, 2010)

C300 64gb SSD. Fresh install. (I can tell it is way quicker then old HDD was).
I need a guide to help set this up properly, it should be faster correct?
After some brief reading I see that the Nvidia 750i doesn't support AHCI...
Crucial drivers.





Standard windows drivers.  showed a small improvement.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

2x 500Gb WD Blue 16mb Cache Sata III RAID 0


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone got one of them hybrid drives to post benchies of?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 15, 2011)

tigger said:


> Anyone got one of them hybrid drives to post benchies of?




Benchmarks for my Seagate Momentus XT 500Gb in my T61p notebook.







It works well.  Not the screaming performance of my Vertex 2s in RAID 0 but decent.  Happy with it so far.  Lots of storage space as well.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 16, 2011)

Western Digital Caviar Black Sata3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









To be so replaced by OCZ Vertex 3...


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 16, 2011)

what colour is the ssd and what colour is the hdd?? i got confused


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> what colour is the ssd and what colour is the hdd?? i got confused



wha?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Western Digital Caviar Black Sata3 http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/irked.gif
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/Desktop/WD1TBS3.jpg
> 
> To be so replaced by OCZ Vertex 3...



Something ain't right there, you got a 6.0 Gb/s drive with a 64mb cache on a 6.0 Gb/s interface and mine on 3.0 Gb/s interface with a 3.0 Gb/s drive with a 32mb cache is about the same.
You may want to make sure it is on the right port for 6.0 Gb/s and/or update the firmware, drivers, and/or bios.

ATTO bench:


Spoiler



Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

AnomalouS said:


> After some brief reading I see that the Nvidia 750i doesn't support AHCI...



well mine seems to?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2011)

AnomalouS said:


> After some brief reading I see that the Nvidia 750i doesn't support AHCI...
> Crucial drivers.





Bo$$ said:


> well mine seems to?



Yep, your ASUS probable does, but a lot of the EVGA boards and a few others seem not to have the capablity on the NVidia controller with some 750i and 780i boards and it is causing some concern for the SSD users and the use of TRIM/Garbage collection.

I, believe, that was what he was getting at...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

my SSD and HDD-RAID0


----------



## Techtu (Apr 16, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Something ain't right there, you got a 6.0 Gb/s drive with a 64mb cache on a 6.0 Gb/s interface and mine on 3.0 Gb/s interface with a 3.0 Gb/s drive with a 32mb cache is about the same



For the time being Sata III (6Gb/s) is by far not being used to it's full speed, We've really only recently hit the max Sata II (3Gb/s) speeds on SOME drives (probably just some selected SSD's) what can achive speeds into the Sata III standards. (someone may want to brush that up a little).

If anything was to affect the score's between the two types of drives it should come down to the Cache level/disc speed/block size, or at least as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 16, 2011)

95Viper said:


> ...You may want to make sure it is on the right port for 6.0 Gb/s and/or update the firmware, drivers, and/or bios.


Perhaps you too! 






Apart from 4 to 16kB blocks our Writing speed is about the same.
Up to 8kB blocks my Readings are _way faster_ than yours... 
For blocksize from 64 kB and up yours is 20MB/s faster...

Running onboard Marvell 91xx 6GB controller using Marvell driver 1.0.0.1036 from 17-03-2010.
And connected with the black special SATA3 cable that came with the ASUS board


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2011)

Techtu said:


> (someone may want to brush that up a little).



Don't need no brushing...

I was sorta in a rush this morning and did not really make a clear post.
It sorta came across wrong, since, I left out a little.

My point, to Jan Kyster, was supposed to be; that, with the larger cache and all else being close in specs... that drive should at least get reads as good as I and not have a decrease in read speed at the higher data transfer.
It really should stay consistent.

He had a drop of read speed at 64MB and it did not recover, until it hit 8192mb, so I suggested he may wish to check it.

Thanks for your concern, though.


EDIT



Jan Kyster said:


> Perhaps you too!
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/Desktop/WDcompare.jpg
> 
> ...



^SEE ABOVE THE EDIT^
So, you can overlay all you want, it don't change your drives reads!


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 16, 2011)

95Viper said:


> ...so I suggested he may wish to check it.
> 
> ...So, you can overlay all you want, it don't change you drives reads!









But really, what would you suggest I can check?

Hence this irked one...


Jan Kyster said:


> Western Digital Caviar Black Sata3


... is because I'm not impressed by SATA3 either. 
Sitting with same feelings as when we went from SATA I to SATA II... no big weee's or wow's... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to replace it, but as said - if you know how to improve it, I'll be all over it!


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Running onboard Marvell 91xx 6GB controller using Marvell driver 1.0.0.1036 from 17-03-2010.



Well, my driver for the Marvell 91xx 6GB controller is Marvell driver version 1.2.0.1002, maybe the latest one will improve your reads a little.

I usually get mine over at Station-drivers or you can get it at ASUS.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

You should perhaps also take into account your drives age/condition as this can sometimes come into the fact's 

Not saying there is any difference but might be worth thinking about at the least.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 17, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Well, my driver for the Marvell 91xx 6GB controller is Marvell driver version 1.2.0.1002, maybe the latest one will improve your reads a little.


A "little" must be the best way to describe the difference! 

Here's before and after update with version 1.2.0.1002:








But it *is* there - so thanks for the heads-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normally I check the ASUS site for the specific MB, but the updated drivers isn't there? So used the one from your link instead.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 20, 2011)

Drives used listed in "Description"


----------



## caleb (Apr 20, 2011)

Nvidia nforce430
Wd caviar black WD1502FAEX


----------



## Techtu (Apr 20, 2011)

caleb said:


> Nvidia nforce430
> Wd caviar black WD1502FAEX
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41761&stc=1&d=1303328454



Makes me feel sad about my RAID array


----------



## caleb (Apr 21, 2011)

Its (WD BLACK) pretty noisy on the downside but Im a gamer so I don't care much but overall its like 20%-30% more noisy than regular hdd. 
I had that WD 1,5 Green before and it died after a year that was pretty quiet.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 21, 2011)

The performance gain seem's well worth it though imo! 

Although the WD Blue drives which I now use are quieter than I expected probably very little difference from the WD Green I have for storage, my main OS drive before was my Maxtor - damn noisey thing! but it's always done the job despite the hammer it's had


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 3, 2011)

2x120GBs OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS Edition in RAID 0 using Intel P67 SATA III:






2x1.5TBs WD Caviar Black in RAID 0 using Intel P67 SATA II:






Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## caleb (May 16, 2011)

@Warlock 
That's freaking leet yet still a bit disappointing that you can read the whole drive in 240seconds 

Are those black ones the same as mine ? WD1502FAEX ?


----------



## Techtu (May 22, 2011)

New RAID Driver = some signs of improvement.


----------



## Widjaja (May 22, 2011)

nVidia nf4 
WD Black WD1001FALS





nVidia nf4
WD Green WD20EARS


----------



## halninekay (May 23, 2011)

Vertex 3 120 GB


----------



## Robotguts (May 24, 2011)

*new ocz agility 3 60gb*

here are my numbers


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2011)

*1TB Seagate SV35.5 Series*





*500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2011)

me likey


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally found my nerves and "updated" from IDE to AHCI today... 

IDE versus AHCI (both with Marvell 1.2 driver):








Not _too_ bad, but looking above I couldn't help noticing how much faster the nVidea nForce is... :shadedshu

But at least my BIOS is ready for a SSD now


----------



## wheel0513 (Mar 21, 2013)

*4 120GB Intel 520's w/ LSI 9260-4i RAID 10*


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2013)

Used for my apps now ( the other x25 was retired to the other system for better game loading )





OS drive





Used for my games


----------

